# Nainggolan alla Roma



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Dopo le indicazioni di Galliani anche Allegri con la conferma di Di Marzio danno il giocatore alla corte di Garcia.

Pare chiuso il "mistero" intorno alla destinazione del giocatore belga.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Grande colpo della Roma, sopratutto in ottica europa del prossimo anno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Gennaio 2014)

Andrà a fare la riserva di De Rossi e Strootman come è normale che sia


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Di Marzio insiste dicendo che la Roma è già alle firme...


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Di Marzio insiste dicendo che la Roma è già alle firme...



Ma stamattina non diceva che era a Milano?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Nel giro di mezza giornata è passato dal Milan, al Napoli, alla Roma...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Andrà a fare la riserva di De Rossi e Strootman come è normale che sia



L Roma pensa anche in prospettiva, come giusto che sia.
La riserva di quelli da te citati è attualmente Bradley... e con le coppe di mezzo non è detto che il rendimento sia sempre così alto. 
Ad esempio adesso io credo che Garçia avrebbe pagato oro per un centrocampista capace di far rifiatare quelli da te citati (che in ogni caso sono tra i migliori al mondo nei loro ruoli).


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

Lo sapevo che finiva cosi noi non l'abbiamo MAI trattato, ma siii dopo il Napoli ecc ci siamo fatti superari pure dalla Roma


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Scontato. Non a caso, quando uscì la notizia scrissi "Figuratevi se lo fanno prendere a noi".


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2014)

Così come Jorginho che andrà alla Viola, al Napoli o all'estero.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Così come Jorginho che andrà alla Viola, al Napoli o all'estero.



Lo prende la Viola.


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L Roma pensa anche in prospettiva, come giusto che sia.
> La riserva di quelli da te citati è attualmente Bradley... e con le coppe di mezzo non è detto che il rendimento sia sempre così alto.
> Ad esempio adesso io credo che Garçia avrebbe pagato oro per un centrocampista capace di far rifiatare quelli da te citati (che in ogni caso sono tra i migliori al mondo nei loro ruoli).



Ma infatti la Roma ha fatto un buon colpo (non posso dire ottimo visto quanto lo stanno pagando). A loro serviva un giocatore per far rifiatare quei due, a noi serve gente titolare di qualità.

Non vedo perchè spendere 20 milioni per questo quì, quando abbiamo Cristante che è il miglior prospetto d'Italia nel suo ruolo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Domani dovrebbe essere a Roma per effettuare le visite mediche. Trattativa praticamente conclusa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Nainggolan e Bradley riserve di Strootman e Pjanic, adesso gli serve la riserva di De Rossi.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo prende la Viola.



Probabile, l'altro giorno ne ha parlato anche Montella per cui credo che abbiano già trovato un accordo di massima.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nainggolan e Bradley riserve di Strootman e Pjanic, adesso gli serve la riserva di De Rossi.



E Paredes?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Mah, io panchinerei De Rossi e farei giocare Nainggolan titolare insieme a Strootman.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E Paredes?


Dimenticavo, allora sono a posto così


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dimenticavo, allora sono a posto così


Può giocare anche Florenzi mezzala,son coperti


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Nainggolan è un giocatore della Roma. E' fatta.*

*Domani le visite mediche.

Gazza*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nainggolan e Bradley riserve di Strootman e Pjanic, adesso gli serve la riserva di De Rossi.



ma non serve, vanno benissimo quei 2 non scherziamo...devono prendere un cavolo di bomber


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nainggolan è un giocatore della Roma. E' fatta.*
> 
> *Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Gazza*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nainggolan è un giocatore della Roma. E' fatta.*
> 
> *Domani le visite mediche.
> 
> Gazza*


.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sti cavoli, mi tengo Bryan.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Guarda caso, fra l'altro, le squadre serie, anche se hanno lacune fra i titolari, tendono a rinforzarsi anche a centrocampo, prendendo delle riserve di livello. Sarà perchè è la zona più importante del campo?


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fossi Laudisa chiederei i danni a Galliani  per settimane era andato avanti a dire che era cosa fatta da noi... si aspettava solo l'ok...


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, io panchinerei De Rossi e farei giocare Nainggolan titolare insieme a Strootman.



Verissimo. Peccato però che in un ambiente come quello della Roma non succederà mai...


----------



## Mou (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fatemi capire, quindi salta la Juve? Dispiace


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2014)

Il prezzo è sicuramente iper-pompato,ma fa comunque male constatare per l'ennesima volta che ormai non contiamo più una mazza.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Gennaio 2014)

Buon acquisto soprattutto in prospettivo,servono più centrocampisti per un doppio impegno campionato/coppa


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Peccato però che in un ambiente come quello della Roma non succederà mai...



i soliti discorsi....neanche a me DDR fa impazzire,ma nel ruolo di mediano davanti alla difesa,alla Busquets,è più adatto,Nainggolan è un corsaro,cc di corsa e inserimenti che c'entra lui davanti alla difesa?!? Non è che i centrocampisti sono tutti uguali


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il prezzo è sicuramente iper-pompato,ma fa comunque male constatare per l'ennesima volta che ormai non contiamo più una mazza.



Così comein tutta Europa... sentivo commenti "meglio così costa troppo"...come se dovessimo noi pagare...

Potevamo giocare con Niangooal con l'Atlletico invece ci tocca subire nocerinho


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Nainggolan è un grande colpo ragazzi, l'hanno pagato tanto? Sarà anche vero, ma se vuoi gente forte la devi pagare.

Strootman 20
Pjanic 13
Nainggolan 9 per metà cartellino

Se vuoi spendere briciole ti porti a casa Nocerino, Muntari e soci! 

Poi inutile piangere se la in mezzo è una tristezza...


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

La Roma giustamente sta allargando la rosa, ora gli manca qualcosa dietro e soprattutto sulle fasce, a centrocampo e in attacco sono a posto.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Roma giustamente sta allargando la rosa, ora gli manca qualcosa dietro e soprattutto sulle fasce, a centrocampo e in attacco sono a posto.



Alla Roma bastano quei 2-3 acquisti...

Di fatto è quello che manca pure al Milan eh, ci mancano quei 2-3 giocatori forti, cosa che a parole sembra facile...a parole!


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla Roma bastano quei 2-3 acquisti...
> 
> Di fatto è quello che manca pure al Milan eh, ci mancano quei 2-3 giocatori forti, cosa che a parole sembra facile...a parole!



Eh lo so ma noi siamo fermi dal 2011, anziché rinforzarci dopo lo scudetto vinto siamo rimasti immobili.

Comunque non so se alla Roma basterà per lottare per lo scudetto l'anno prossimo però al momento si stanno muovendo molto bene.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh lo so ma noi siamo fermi dal 2011, anziché rinforzarci dopo lo scudetto vinto siamo rimasti immobili.
> 
> Comunque non so se alla Roma basterà per lottare per lo scudetto l'anno prossimo però al momento si stanno muovendo molto bene.



Macchè immobili, scherzi? Ci siamo palesemente indeboliti da quello scudetto.


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Macchè immobili, scherzi? Ci siamo palesemente indeboliti da quello scudetto.



Immobili nel senso che abbiamo preso p i p p e alla Nocerino o Mesbah per intenderci.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Non rimpiango assolutamente questo giocatore. Per niente. 

Il problema nostro semmai è che non abbiamo soldi da spendere per prendere un giocatore che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità a centrocampo (Hernanes per esempio).


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non rimpiango assolutamente questo giocatore. Per niente.
> 
> Il problema nostro semmai è che non abbiamo soldi da spendere per prendere un giocatore che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità a centrocampo (Hernanes per esempio).


Hernanes rende bene sulla trequarti (lì gli anni migliori in Italia) e poi è discontinuo all'ennesima potenza, anche nella stessa partita.


----------



## Doctore (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Così comein tutta Europa... sentivo commenti "meglio così costa troppo"...come se dovessimo noi pagare...
> 
> Potevamo giocare con Niangooal con l'Atlletico invece ci tocca subire nocerinho


Appunto...come se il milan tenesse i soldi di naingolan per fare l acquistone dell anno...tanto non compra nessuno.
Societa che odio sempre di piu


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque a me viene un dubbio, vale la pena fare acquisti in questo momento?
mi spiego
abbiamo un allenatore con idee tattiche scellerate e completamente nel pallone che non può suggerire giocatori visto che
a giugno ne arriva un altro con idee tattiche e un progetto diverso

secondo me quest'anno dobbiamo valutare e cercare di inserire definitivamente Cristante, Saponara, Poli, Honda e rami, cercando magari di qualificarci per l'uefa

io sino a fine stagione schiererei:
abbiati
de sciglio Rami Mexes Urby
Cristante Monto (De Jong)
Honda saponara Kaka
Balotelli
più Poli a seconda delle esigenze


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hernanes rende bene sulla trequarti (lì gli anni migliori in Italia) e poi è discontinuo all'ennesima potenza, anche nella stessa partita.


Hernanes deve giocare in una squadra più forte della Lazio. Giocatore che secondo me come valore assoluto è meglio di certi nomi blasonati e quotati... Io lo prenderei, calcia indifferentemente di destro e sinistro e ha grande visione di gioco. 

La discontinuità per me molto è figlia dell'ambiente di mediocrità in cui gioca. Per me può giocare in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, mediano e mezzala inclusi. 

Nota: Leonardo con lui e Miranda c'aveva visto giusto.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hernanes deve giocare in una squadra più forte della Lazio. Giocatore che secondo me come valore assoluto è meglio di certi nomi blasonati e quotati... Io lo prenderei, calcia indifferentemente di destro e sinistro e ha grande visione di gioco.
> 
> La discontinuità per me molto è figlia dell'ambiente di mediocrità in cui gioca. Per me può giocare in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, mediano e mezzala inclusi.
> 
> Nota: Leonardo con lui e Miranda c'aveva visto giusto.



Hernanes è discontinuo da sempre, talvolta scompare dal match. Non è solo da quest'anno. Noi necessitiamo d'altro. Poi rende meglio vicino la porta che da mezzala.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hernanes è discontinuo da sempre, talvolta scompare dal match. Non è solo da quest'anno. Noi necessitiamo d'altro. Poi rende meglio vicino la porta che da mezzala.


E allora chi dovremmo prendere? Ci serve un centrocampista tecnico.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E allora chi dovremmo prendere? Ci serve un centrocampista tecnico.



Dobbiamo fare un acquisto decente, un centrocampista degno di tale nomea e poi possiamo anche arrangiarci e prendere 4 pollastri come rincalzi. Spendano tutto per quel ruolo, anche con qualche cessione per far soldi, trovasse un modo, ma lo devono fare. In Europa c'è gente che può far fare al Milan il salto di qualità, a prezzi anche ragionevoli.


Torniamo in the topic.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare un acquisto decente, un centrocampista degno di tale nomea e poi possiamo anche arrangiarci e prendere 4 pollastri come rincalzi. Spendano tutto per quel ruolo, anche con qualche cessione per far soldi, trovasse un modo, ma lo devono fare. In Europa c'è gente che può far fare al Milan il salto di qualità, a prezzi anche ragionevoli.
> 
> 
> Torniamo in the topic.


Fammi qualche nome però. Perché io di questi centrocampisti in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità in Europa non ne vedo, a parte i soliti 4-5 nomi che costano dai 40 milioni in su... Poi inutile sperare che spendano molto su un centrocampista, visto che gli unici investimenti onerosi degli ultimi anni sono stati fatti per il reparto avanzato. Hernanes nella situazione di melma di oggi sarebbe tanta roba. Gente come Gundogan, Iniesta, Wilshere, Kroos, Fabregas, Verratti dobbiamo scordarcela, non verranno mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fammi qualche nome però. Perché io di questi centrocampisti in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità in Europa non ne vedo, a parte i soliti 4-5 nomi che costano dai 40 milioni in su... Poi inutile sperare che spendano molto su un centrocampista, visto che gli unici investimenti onerosi degli ultimi anni sono stati fatti per il reparto avanzato. Hernanes nella situazione di melma di oggi sarebbe tanta roba. Gente come Gundogan, Iniesta, Wilshere, Kroos, Fabregas, Verratti dobbiamo scordarcela, non verranno mai.



Possibile che noi solo con Fabregas e Iniesta facciamo il salto di qualità??? Un Devy Klassen, Maher, Vilhena non va bene??? Sono giovani, forti e in prospettiva ti danno molto. Anche Jorginho in Italia promette bene. Ce ne sono di nomi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Possibile che noi solo con Fabregas e Iniesta facciamo il salto di qualità??? Un Devy Klassen, Maher, non va bene??? Sono giovani, forti e in prospettiva ti danno molto. Anche Jorginho in Italia promette bene. Ce ne sono di nomi.


A me vanno bene quei nomi, ma visto che mi avevi bocciato Hernanes secondo me quei nomi a oggi non ti garantiscono niente. Hernanes qualcosa l'ha dimostrato.

Per me l'ideale (avendo qualche euro) sarebbe prendere un centrocampista esperto anche se un po' in là con gli anni (Xavi ad esempio) e uno giovane come quelli che hai citato tu.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me vanno bene quei nomi, ma visto che mi avevi bocciato Hernanes secondo me quei nomi a oggi non ti garantiscono niente. Hernanes qualcosa l'ha dimostrato.
> 
> Per me l'ideale (avendo qualche euro) sarebbe prendere un centrocampista esperto anche se un po' in là con gli anni (Xavi ad esempio) e uno giovane come quelli che hai citato tu.



Poi prendere anche Xabi e Klassen, che secondo è prontissimo. Il centrocampo è fatto con meno di 15 mln. Poi ti faccio vedere come cambia la musica.


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Quadriennale da 1,4 milioni a stagione.
*
Da noi Nocerino prende di più, chissà come mai dopo non riusciamo a liberarci dei pesi morti


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2014)

La Roma sta diventando una società serissima.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma sta diventando una società serissima.



Sono fortunati (e ovviamente anche bravi) ad avere tutti quei soldi in tasca. Hanno troppe poche alternative però.


----------



## Aldo (7 Gennaio 2014)

A questo punto una domanda mi sorge spontanea, il Milan non ha un buon rapporto con la Fiorentina, la Roma non ha un buon rapporto con il Cagliari, quindi ljajic non può essere ceduto al Milan e Nainggolan non può essere ceduto alla Roma, specialmente se interessa all'amico Galliani, quindi non riesco a capire, sicuramente mi è sfuggito qualcosa.

Dopo questa piccola provocazione per quelli che hanno detto che il Milan non ha preso ljajic per i rapporti con la Fiorentina lascio il mio parere sul trasferimento di Nainggolan.

Onestamente mi è dispiaciuto a luglio quando abbiamo preso Strootman al suo posto, poi piano piano ho pensato che abbiamo fatto bene a prendere Strootman al suo posto. Oggi ci sono entrambi, ma comunque ero tranquillo, perchè so che se non arrivava lui ne arrivava un'altro.


----------

